# CAO MX2 Dagger (long post)



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

As I wandered around my local B&M I was looking for something new to try. I usually don't do CAO cigars since they tend to be a bit harsh for me. But I saw these on the shelf and decided to give them a shot.









These little cigars are 4 X 36 ring gauge and with a double Maduro wrapper.










Construction is very good. No big veins and a nice, pleasant aroma.










These lit very easily with a match and I instantly could taste the chocolate aroma of the maduro wrapper. Burn was, nice slow and even.










At this point I was getting some hints of Dried Oregon cherries, okay maybe not dried Oregon, but definitely I was reminded of cherries. :lol:










Burn was even and no hint of harshness. The first third of the cigar was very nice.










The ash was firm and by now I definitely was getting a good woodsy flavor out of it. This was also a very strong cigar; full bodied and flavorful.










My first problem just showed up. I took off the wrapper and found this gaping hole in the wrapper. There was no leaf on the wrapper so I figure it came this way.










Towards the end I was getting a little bit of spice but nothing too strong.










I pretty much ended the smoke with it about 1/2 to 3/4 of inch long. The flavors were very good throughout and, other than the hole in the wrapper, I was very satisfied with it. I will be getting more of these smokes. 9.0 out of 10. Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## MiamiRolled (Dec 14, 2008)

While I never smoke tiny cigars, I have had the MX2 in a few other sizes and I agree with many of your notes - including the cherries, I always thought raisiny or dried plums, but dried cherries I can totally understand. Good pictures also, thanks for a solid review.


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

the mx2 dagger is one of my favorite smokes, i have tried several of the cao 'tins' cigars and have not found a one to compare to this one!


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

how much did you pay at the B&M?


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

About 13 for a tin of 5.


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

i paid 12 for the tin

tampahumidors i believe has them for 9 a tin with free shipping... i THINK


----------



## winston (Jul 16, 2008)

I had one of these on the drive into work this morning I thought it was a very good tasting smoke especially with my morning drink of choice Dr. Pepper.:ss


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm going to pick up a tin of these, I saw them at a local B&M here in downtown Houston for $11.


----------



## CptGutz (Nov 27, 2008)

I got you both beat at 7 dollars for a tin on the-site-that-that-we-shall-not-name. I agree with this review, very good little smokes, does their big brother proud!


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice little review. How long did it smoke?


----------



## PhillyPhan (Aug 19, 2008)

shortstory5 said:


> Nice little review. How long did it smoke?


 I've had quite a few CAO Minis, and they usually last around 20-25 minutes. The MX2 is by far the best one.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

About 20-30 minutes. I was taking my time with it and wanted to enjoy it.


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

I bought a couple tins of these for winter/quick smokes, and I don't regret it. Great flavors, and a taste that rivals the big cigars. Grade A in my book.


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

Great review. Guess I'll have to try these again...I bought a tin several months ago and have attempted to smoke three of them. All three had the worst, most plugged draw of anything I've ever smoked! Just flat couldn't be smoked. I threw the last two in my humidor and haven't looked at them since.

On the other hand...a tin of the Brazilias smoked just fine.


----------



## RexBeck (Jan 19, 2009)

These and Italia piccolos are my main winter smokes, it's too cold to spend over half an hour outside. The Dbl Mad. wrapper just wraps this little gifts up so nicely.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

We need LX2's this size...


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

finally got back to the city today and picked up the 5-pack for $12.00


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

Had one of these this morning before work, at first it pulled slow enough to inhale the flavor, but by 1/3rd through it started getting stronger and the last 1/4 was extremely full. I think I may let them sit a little longer before I try it again (at least in the morning)


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Patrick B said:


> We need LX2's this size...


stay tuned....


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> stay tuned....


 Are you ever going to quit teasing us!


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

I normally prefer a double maduro, but having tried the MX2 series, I have to say that I like the flavor profile of the "CAO Maduro" better (red label). They are available in a tin of 10, as well as standard vitolas.

Great smokes when it's cold outside or you only have a few minutes available.


----------

